# Gnral Dveloppement > ALM > Modlisation > Schma >  Importer les tables dans MySQLWorkbench

## laurentSc

Bonjour,
je suis en train de changer d'ordinateur. Donc je rapatrie toutes les donnes de l'ancien ordinateur sur le nouveau. Concernant les bdd Mysql, j'utilise MysqlWorkbench. Pour rapatrier les tables, j'ai fait un export depuis l'ancien PC et sur le nouveau, ayant install MysqlWorkbench, j'ai fait un import. Par contre, erreur : ERROR 1046 (3D000) at line 22: No database selected
Vu qu'il faut d'abord crer une bdd, je fais File->New Model. Ca m'affiche une fentre avec une bdd nomme MYDB. Clic droit sur ce nom puis edit Schema. L, je peux changer son nom, mais comment le valider ? J'ai pas vu de bouton. Ensuite, comment visualiser la bdd pour la slectionner (afin de faire l'import) ?

----------


## laurentSc

J'y suis arriv mais ai dj oubli comment ; sauf que j'ai pas suivi le cheminement dcrit au post #1. Je me souviens que par miracle, j'ai obtenu l'onglet "schmas" avec dedans que la table *sys*. Clic droit sur cette table ; "create schema" ; comme avant sauf qu'il y avait un bouton *apply* ...et roule ma poule.  ::D:

----------

